# Who makes cams for Summit?



## extinctmake (Feb 8, 2011)

I have noticed the Summit part number 2801 camshaft is a popular cam among the street Pontiac crowd.

I have also noticed Sealed Power and Speed Pro offer a very similar camshaft.

I know Summit doesn’t manufacture any parts, so somebody likely makes this cam for them. My question is, who is the cam grinder for Summit?

If it is Sealed Power or Speed Pro it is a pretty good deal considering the Summit cam can be had for around $120 with lifters.

Any thoughts?


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Actually, I've read that another cam grinder makes all those cams & sells 'em to the different vendors. The same spec cams are sold under several brand names. 

Who makes Summit Branded Cams ? Speed Talk

http://www.yellowbullet.com/forum/showpost.php?p=32282586&postcount=15


----------



## extinctmake (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow. What a ton of info about just a couple of companies: Camshaft Machine Co, or Engine Power Components.

These two make just about everybody's camshafts. Then there's no point paying $231 for a Speed Pro cam that is identical to the $72 Summit cam is there.....


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

extinctmake said:


> Wow. What a ton of info about just a couple of companies: Camshaft Machine Co, or Engine Power Components.
> 
> These two make just about everybody's camshafts. Then there's no point paying $231 for a Speed Pro cam that is identical to the $72 Summit cam is there.....


That sounds right. I'd say the difference would be in the kits depending on who/where their lifters come from.


----------

